# EMT-B jobs in Houston



## emttme (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm planning on working as an EMT-B. Is it hard to get a job in Houston?
Also I'd be going to school part-time, so wouldn't be available full time.

- how hard is it to find a position as an emergency responder?
- what about working for an IFT?
- is there a job board with openings?


    -    -    -    -

thanks


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 18, 2010)

Search on indeed.com for EMT and put Houston TX in the location. It was a big help for me when I was looking for work and living in NM this summer


----------



## RickyP (Dec 18, 2010)

What part of Houston are you going to? There are plenty of services all over the county both IFT and 911. Im from there and my first job as an EMT was in Houston. Let me know what part of town you are going to and I'll give you the low down.


----------



## emttme (Dec 20, 2010)

thanks. generally, I'd be looking for inside the 610 loop (generally west) or a little west of that. in other words anything along the I-10 west corridor. But thats very general. I'm flexible.


Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## RickyP (Dec 20, 2010)

The first that comes to mind is West I-10 EMS. I have a good friend who is a shift Supervisor there. She has nothing but good things to say about it. I can see if they are hiring EMTs right now. There are a ton of dialysis companies in Houston too. Some are pretty sketchy but others are good. A good private service in Houston is NorthStar. They do IFT but they pay pretty good. 

As an new EMT-B you may find 911 jobs harder to get with some services. IFT shouldn’t be a problem though. I dont know what your plans are but most services will pay for your paramedic school if you commit to them for a couple of years once you are done.


----------



## tssemt2010 (Dec 22, 2010)

Check out AMR I think they actually have a 911 contract in that area, but I would start checking for transfer services, ace ems comes to mind, send me a message and ill check it when I get back into houston I have a huge list of transfer services in houston


----------



## llavero (Dec 22, 2010)

I usually look for information in the following web:

www.workintexas.com

In that web you will be able to find information about the works like EMT-B in Texas and to look for more concretely in Houston.


----------



## Flight-LP (Dec 22, 2010)

tssemt2010 said:


> Check out AMR I think they actually have a 911 contract in that area, but I would start checking for transfer services, ace ems comes to mind, send me a message and ill check it when I get back into houston I have a huge list of transfer services in houston



AMR does not have any 911 contracts in the Houston area that I am aware of. They're big contract is Memorial Hermann (for the moment anyways). They've been around a while and are relatively solid in the area, but they are still AMR and plagued by the stigma associated with that. Pay is ok, great if your on one of their CCT units, benefits are decent.

Ace is a different story. They are nothing more than one of many Medicare frauding, contract underbidding entities that will hopefully be eradicated by CMS with their upcoming sweep through Houston.

NorthStar was mentioned previously. They are a reputable company, their pay average, but their benefits package is horrible and quite costly. They have gone through some recent restructuring and have been cutting trucks and hours, but would be one of my first choices if I was ever forced back into the Houston IFT market.

As a Basic, you are going to have difficulty finding a paid 911 position. EMT-B's are a penny a dozen in Houston, when I left earlier this summer, I was getting 20+ applications a week from experienced and educated personnel for maybe 1 position every other month. Even Paramedics are not in high demand in the 911 realm in Houston.

Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## tssemt2010 (Dec 23, 2010)

Flight-LP said:


> AMR does not have any 911 contracts in the Houston area that I am aware of. They're big contract is Memorial Hermann (for the moment anyways). They've been around a while and are relatively solid in the area, but they are still AMR and plagued by the stigma associated with that. Pay is ok, great if your on one of their CCT units, benefits are decent.
> 
> Ace is a different story. They are nothing more than one of many Medicare frauding, contract underbidding entities that will hopefully be eradicated by CMS with their upcoming sweep through Houston.
> 
> ...



AMR has a 911 contract for like a 6 mile radius or something insanely small like that according to all the paramedics i know, but idk much about ace ems, so i cant say, personally, i work for city ambulance service right now, great people, no benefits but pay is decent and its an extremely laid back environment with some knowledgable people, were opening up a new station soon so you may be able to find a job there if youre willing to make the drive


----------



## emttme (Dec 25, 2010)

Alright then. This is a LOT of responses. Thanks for all yalls help! Specifically:

- Thanks RickyP, I'd like to know if that West I-10 EMS is hiring.

- tssemt2010. Having your list would be awesome. It'd definitely make things easier. How would you recommend going about making contact with these companies? Just call them up and ask if they're hiring?

- Flight-LP, you were getting 20+ applications for 911-response jobs? Or was this just in general?

I'm sure you know how hard it can be being the newcomer to a field. Again, thanks for yalls help!


----------



## Flight-LP (Dec 26, 2010)

emttme said:


> Flight-LP, you were getting 20+ applications for 911-response jobs? Or was this just in general?
> 
> I'm sure you know how hard it can be being the newcomer to a field. Again, thanks for yalls help!




Both.


----------



## emttme (Dec 26, 2010)

I get that you're saying that its tough in the 911 field, but are you also saying that there's a glut of applicants in the IFT field?
How many EMTs do you think would be applying for the average IFT position?

thanks


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 26, 2010)

emttme said:


> I get that you're saying that its tough in the 911 field, but are you also saying that there's a glut of applicants in the IFT field?
> How many EMTs do you think would be applying for the average IFT position?
> 
> thanks



How many EMTs graduate every semester and apply for any job out there to get that magic experience?


----------



## Flight-LP (Dec 27, 2010)

emttme said:


> I get that you're saying that its tough in the 911 field, but are you also saying that there's a glut of applicants in the IFT field?
> How many EMTs do you think would be applying for the average IFT position?
> 
> thanks



See my previous post. 

Let me try another approach, there several THOUSAND EMT's and Paramedics in the Gulf Coast region. You are coming to a very saturated market. That being said, there are hundreds of companies to choose from. Too bad maybe 20% of them are reputable...........

You could go and get that IFT job, get some experience, and then apply to the cool 911 job. The problem lies in the fact that 30 other people did the exact same thing you did and are applying for the exact same job. My personal recommendation would be to get your Paramedic as soon as you can. At least then you narrow down the competition and expand your options a bit.


----------

